# What is my pit pups coat color?



## amberdahn7394 (May 1, 2016)

This is my 4 month old pup Athena. I originally thought she was blue fawn, but she has started getting some brindle stripes. Brindle blue fawn? You can see when she was young she had a solid coat. Im not too sure, I'm new here and a little unfamiliar with all the different coat colors. She has amber-silver eyes. Let me know what ya think


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Yes, blue fawn with brindle. Could also be referred to as reverse blue brindle, I believe.


----------

